# Even zombies need to shop



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

This is hilarious, though the videos are definitely low budget.

Tone while you lumber. Be sure to click the Switch to Zombian link.

www.sears.com/zombies


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## lotboy16 (Apr 26, 2009)

lol. nice!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Amusing.


----------

